# Rick Dees on KISS-FM



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Does anyone listen to Rick Dees in the morning on LA-KISS? I get such a kick out of his "candid phone". Makes me wonder how this guy can legally do prank phone calls. Sometimes they can be a hoot though.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

All calls are pre recorded (even though they sound live) and permission of the person called is obtained before the call ever airs.

I know many stations have piles of great calls yet they can't play them because they never got permission from the person they called to air the fake phone call.

It take a lot of work to do those calls, out of every 10 to 15 calls they do they ultimately only get 1 that is good enough and get permssion to air it.


----------

